

Wargames: U.S. Cyberattack starts February 16 watched by all - ukdm
http://politics.theatlantic.com/2010/02/_recreating_a_s_ituation.php

======
Dilpil
How many people involved in this actually have any idea about how computers
work?

------
drtse4
"...and who want to foster a greater sense of urgency among the public and
policymakers." I doubt they will reach this goal, instead this seems a nice
idea for a blockbuster movie...

